# Why did I do this? Because I could.



## Servitor of Wrath (Jun 7, 2006)

*The Mortiverse*
Octodecaogdoad Nona-Macrobe Amidah Apocalyptic Black-Hole-Spawned Legion Elder Unelemental
Xona-Titanic Outsider (Extraplanar)
Hit Dice: 1,584,563,250,000,000,000,000,000,000,000d1000+ 627,710,173,312,402,500,000,000,060,213,403,500,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 (627,710,173,312,402,500,000,004,405,085,855,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 hp) [INFINITE HP]

Initiative: +39,614,081,250,000,000,000,000,017,738 [+INFINITY] (always first)

Speed: Fly 84,442,493,010,000,000 ft (perfect) (16,888,498,600,000,000 squares)

Armor Class: 13,949,114,962,503,125,000,000,006,235,068,135,750,000,000,000,000,017,776 [INFINITE] (-19,807,040,630,000,000,000,000,000,000 size, +39,614,081,250,000,000,000,000,000,078 Dex [+INFINITY], +38 deflection, +13,949,114,962,503,125,000,000,005,740,492,120,750,000,000,000,000,000,000 natural, +158,456,325,000,000,000,000,000,000,060 luck, +316,912,650,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 insight, +17,600 divine)

BAB/Grp: +1,584,563,250,000,000,000,000,000,000,000/+1,624,177,331,000,000,000,000,000,001,461 [+INFINITY]

Attack: Slam +1,604,370,290,000,000,000,000,000,018,681 [+INFINITY] melee touch ((1.64242679676097956787161330563046400971x10^13998234165795717336113540446)d10+1,095,989,581,000,000,000,000,000,001,081 [+INFINITY])

Full Attack: 2 slams +1,604,370,290,000,000,000,000,000,018,681 [+INFINITY] melee touch ((1.64242679676097956787161330563046400971x10^13998234165795717336113540446)d10+1,095,989,581,000,000,000,000,000,001,081 [+INFINITY])

Space/Reach: 198,070,406,300,000,000,000,000,000,000 ft/198,070,406,300,000,000,000,000,000,000 ft

Special Attacks: Alter reality, divine aura, entropic mastery, gravitic aura, omega pulse, portfolios, third death, time lord abilities, void gaze, vortex, wish

Special Qualities: Accretion, cosmic consciousness, cosmic firmament, DR 528,187,750,000,000,000,000,000,000,000/-, elemental traits, evil eye, fast healing 792,281,625,000,000,000,000,000,000,070, flight, generate spawn, hardness 1,500, omnicompetent, regeneration, rejuvenation, SR 1,584,563,250,000,000,000,000,000,000,270, time lord traits, transtemporal, undead traits

Saves: 
Fort +792,281,625,000,000,000,000,000,017,662 [+INFINITY]
Ref +831,895,706,300,000,000,000,000,017,738 [+INFINITY]
Will +831,895,706,300,000,000,000,000,017,741 [+INFINITY]

Abilities: 
Str 79,228,162,500,000,000,000,000,002,052 [INFINITE] (+39,614,081,250,000,000,000,000,001,021) [+INFINITY]
Dex 79,228,162,500,000,000,000,000,000,166 [INFINITE] (+39,614,081,250,000,000,000,000,000,078) [+INFINITY]
Con -
Int 79,228,162,500,000,000,000,000,000,081 [INFINITE] (+39,614,081,250,000,000,000,000,000,035) [+INFINITY]
Wis 79,228,162,500,000,000,000,000,000,172 [INFINITE] (+39,614,081,250,000,000,000,000,000,081) [+INFINITY]
Cha 79,228,162,500,000,000,000,000,000,086 [INFINITE] (+39,614,081,250,000,000,000,000,000,038) [+INFINITY]

Skills: All skills + (1,584,563,250,000,000,000,000,000,017,663 plus key ability modifier) [+INFINITY]

Feats: Power Attack, Cleave, Great Cleave, Supernatural Transformation (wish), Dodge, Mobility, Combat Expertise, Spring Attack, Whirlwind Attack, Death's Blessing, Reflective Spell Resistance, Epic Potency x528,187,750,000,000,000,000,000,000,000

Environment: Outer Space
Organization: Unique
Challenge Rating: 264,093,876,000,000,000,000,000,058,608
Treasure: None
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Advancement: -
Level Adjustment: -

Mortiverse's mind-boggling density grants it 5,281,877,500,000,000,000,000,000,072 virtual size categories. Save DCs are infinite unless the infitie aspect is cancelled out.

Accretion (Ex): Anyone striking the Mortiverse must make a DC 831,895,706,300,000,000,000,000,001,091 Strength check to be able to retrieve their weapon (or appendage) from the entity’s surface following each and every attack. The DC is Strength-based.

Divine Aura (Su): Range 253,530,120,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 ft [INFINITE], save DC 831,895,706,300,000,000,000,000,000,108.

Entropic Mastery (Ex): The damage dealt by the Mortiverse is permanent. A limited wish spell will heal 1 point of damage. A miracle or wish will heal 1 point of damage per level of the caster. Those slain by the Mortiverse are brought closer to the true nature of death and as such cannot be raised. However, they can be resurrected, albeit suffering a loss of 2 levels (from resurrection) or a loss of 1 level (from true resurrection). The Mortiverse destroys nonmagical matter with a touch. Magical items must make a Fortitude save (DC 831,895,706,300,000,000,000,000,000,108) each time they touch, or are touched by, the Mortiverse or be destroyed. Anyone grappling with, or striking, the Mortiverse suffers permanent damage equal to the base dice their attack(s) would normally inflict.

Evil Eye (Ex): Opponents of the Mortiverse suffer a -12 luck penalty to armor class, attack rolls, checks of any kind, damage rolls, DCs, initiative, saves, SR, and TR Furthermore, Mortiverse may choose the die results for all creatures within its divine aura. This effect has a range of 63,382,530,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,400 ft and there is no save.

Flight (Ex): The Mortiverse does not fly; rather, it is not subject to gravity in the same way other creatures are. It can move in any direction through any medium, disintegrating any solid matter in its path.

Generate Spawn (Su): As a standard action at will, the Mortiverse may generate 52,818,775,000,000,000,000,000,000,000d10 spawn statistically equivalent to itself, only the spawn lack the ability to generate other spawn. Each spawn generated subtracts its hp from the Mortiverse’s total, although having infinite hp renders this moot. The Mortiverse may always choose to generate fewer spawn than a die roll indicates. Under normal circumstances, Mortiverse will choose to generate spawn during any round in which it is not actually fighting. Spawn remain in constant mental contact with the Mortiverse. Distance is not a factor, but communication cannot cross planar boundaries. Each spawn is capable f independent action and can even gain experience (good luck with that), but it obeys the commands of the Mortiverse without question. The Mortiverse may only command three spawn at a time, although it may create more if it so wishes. Free spawn may serve the Mortiverse willingly, but are truly autonomous entities. When the Mortiverse is slain, all its spawn are freed. A free spawn has a 5% chance to become a new Mortiverse.

Gravitic Aura (Ex): The astronomical mass of the Mortiverse causes great disturbances within the localized area. See the following table for effects based on proximity. The Fortitude save DC is Strength-based. The Mortiverse and its spawn are not subject to this effect.

Radius (10^795,001,780,500,000,000,000,000,000) ft
Hp damage 10%	(Your maximum hit points are reduced by this amount each round.)
Death save DC 831,895,706,300,000,000,000,000,001,091 
Unconsciousness save DC –
Stunning save DC –

Radius (10^795,001,780,500,000,000,000,000,000)x3 ft
Hp damage 2%
Death save DC 831,895,706,300,000,000,000,000,001,091
Unconsciousness save DC –
Stunning save DC –

Radius (10^795,001,780,500,000,000,000,000,000)x10 ft
	Hp damage –
	Death save DC –
	Unconsciousness save DC 831,895,706,300,000,000,000,000,001,091
	Stunning save DC –

Radius (10^795,001,780,500,000,000,000,000,000)x30 ft
Hp damage –
Death save DC –
Unconsciousness save DC –
Stunning save DC 831,895,706,300,000,000,000,000,001,091

Immunities (Ex): ability damage, ability drain, anything requiring a Fortitude save unless it affects objects, critical hits, death effects, death from massive damage, disease, energy damage, energy drain, fatigue, magic from this universe, mind-affecting effects, natural effects, non-epic magic, paralysis, permanent destruction, petrification, physical injury by matter from this universe, poison, polymorphing, stunning, wounding.

Omega Pulse (Su): Once per day, the Mortiverse can release a pulse of utter doom. The omega pulse kills or destroys 1,584,563,250,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 creatures, as selected by the Mortiverse within a 633,825,300,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000-ft spread, centered on the Mortiverse. A successful Will save (DC 831,895,706,300,000,000,000,000,000,108) resists the effect, but targets within range still take 316,912,650,000,000,000,000,000,000,000d8 points of sonic damage. Creatures immune to death effects are still vulnerable to this attack.

Regeneration (Ex): The Mortiverse regrows severed limbs in 1d6 rounds, and it can reattach a severed limb instantly by holding it to the stump. Its fast healing continues to function even when it is brought below 0 hit points (at which point the Mortiverse becomes helpless instead of being destroyed). It can only be truly slain by reducing it below 0 hp and then using a wish or miracle, either of which must also bypass its spell resistance, to keep it dead.

Rejuvenation (Su): Three times per day the Mortiverse can restore itself to full hit points.

Third Death (Su): If destroyed (permanently), the Mortiverse implodes in on itself. All targets within the Mortiverse’s reach must make a Reflex save (DC 831,895,706,300,000,000,000,000,000,108) or be sucked into the void and lost forever. Occasionally, beings lost in this manner find a way to return, but they are never the same as they were before unless they are somehow protected from the dimension of entropy.

Time Lord Abilities:
-Akashic Effect, Uncanny (633,825,300,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 x8 divine ranks before effect modification)
-Cosmic Nullification
-Indissoluble
-Infinite Strength, Dexterity, Intelligence, Wisdom, Charisma
-Learned Opponent Immunity
-Omneity
-Omnidimensional
-Omnific Toughness
-Omniparity
-Omnipresent
-Omniversal
-Transcendental Nescience
-Undimensional

-Invincibility
-Omega Effect, Uncanny (6,338,253,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000d4 x8 HD before effect modification)
-Perfect Attack
-Perfect Defense
-Transdimensional
-Transilient Saves
-Transmute

-Abrogate
-Ensorcelled

-Goetic Blood
-Mime Ability
-Perfect Initiative
-Quantum Effect (stuck at octuple effect)

12,844 ability slots left to spend

Void Gaze (Su): Any intelligent creature looking at the Mortiverse can become lost in the unrelenting depth of blackness. Intelligent creatures within 158,456,325,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 ft of the Mortiverse must make a Will save (DC 831,895,706,300,000,000,000,000,000,108) or become fascinated for 2d6 rounds. This is a mind-affecting effect.

Vortex (Ex): Normally the Mortiverse somehow insulates itself from the environment and dampens its gravitational field, otherwise it would be at the center of a storm of wind and flying matter. If it chooses, however, the Mortiverse can suspend this insulation, causing an astronomical attraction to it. This vortex can suck all the air or other gases from a (10^795,001,780,500,000,000,000,000,000)-ft cube in a single round. Furthermore, all creatures within 10^795,001,780,500,000,000,000,000,000 ft of the Mortiverse who fail a DC 831,895,706,300,000,000,000,000,001,091 Reflex save are pulled into contact with the Mortiverse, taking damage equal to the Mortiverse's base slam damage.

Wish (Su): At will, Mortiverse can duplicate the effects of a _wish_ at caster level 1,584,563,250,000,000,000,000,000,000,000. Save DC 39,614,081,250,000,000,000,000,000,117. This is a supernatural ability.

The Mortiverse was created using U_K's Epic Bestiary, the Book of Templates v.3.5, the Neutronium tables at www.immortalshandbook.com, the updated Umbral Blot statistics found in Epic Monsters, a calculator, and about 4 hours of hard work.


----------



## Beowolf (Jun 7, 2006)

lets have a challenge to see how you can beat the mortiverse

i say use a wish or miracle to have it die instantly  lol

but really this is just insane, you have too much time on your hands


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Jun 7, 2006)

"lets have a challenge to see how you can beat the mortiverse"

You go do that. My brain is strained enough. 

"i say use a wish or miracle to have it die instantly  lol"

I don't think that's possible, or epic monsters would be very pointless. 

"but really this is just insane, you have too much time on your hands"

Don't I know it!


----------



## BOZ (Jun 7, 2006)

nurse, we need more Thorazine!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Pfft.

Mine's a Paragon Nona-Macrobe Amidah Apocalyptic Black-Hole-Spawned Legion Elder Unelemental Xona-Titanic Outsider (Extraplanar).


----------



## Olly (Jun 7, 2006)

Dude... Just... No...


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 7, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> nurse, we need more Thorazine!




No kidding.


----------



## Catapilla (Jun 11, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!!
I thought the death star was strong!!!
Do you even use these absurdly, midbogglingly, astonishingly powerful creatures. Cos if you do I sure wouldn't wanna be one of your PCs....

"The Mortiverse appears" DM
"OK guys I think I can handle this one!! Lets see how my broadsword does!! How much hit die does it have??"PC
"I would read the number but we don't have the time......."


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 11, 2006)

What's neat is that it still fails fort saves on a roll of 1. there must be _something_ that can hurt it! Is it immune to mind-affecting spells? I think I'd like to dominate it...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 14, 2006)

talking about dominating something has got to be against enworld's rules...


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Jun 15, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Is it immune to mind-affecting spells? I think I'd like to dominate it...



Sorry. Undead traits.


----------



## Pants (Jul 5, 2006)

I only have one response to this...

*WTF???*


----------



## BOZ (Jul 5, 2006)

yeah, that's about it...


----------



## DreamingGod (Jul 13, 2006)

.....
......
.......

Wow, I've not seen anything that powerful in along time....

Yep, he's got to much time on his hands. Mind donating some of that time!


----------



## dante58701 (Jul 14, 2006)

Dear god...I though I was insane!!!


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Jul 14, 2006)

DreamingGod said:
			
		

> Wow, I've not seen anything that powerful in along time....



Out of curiosity, when was the last time you did see something that powerful? 


			
				dante58701 said:
			
		

> Dear god...I thought I was insane!!!



Just you wait, Henry Higgins....


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 14, 2006)

*You Probrably better Contain it?*

Epic Spell:  Difficulty 500

Name: Contain Mortiverse

Effect: A little Black Box made of glasteeled black obsidian that turns about itself with nine blocks on a side(gives DMs a reason to keep a rubic cube with all the stickers off of it hanging around.) this immprisons the Mortiverse unless the Mortiverse fails its save....inside the box its pain and longing is temperarily neutralized and thus worth remaining however it is still aware yet unable to affect anything outside of the box which is really afocus for a closed dimension..........the fact that it can hear as see for about five feet is reason to keep it in a dark location yet it can hear so seal it up tight ........do not put this in a bag of Holding for if you do it will rend the bag and release the Mortiverse into the Astral Cyclone thus connected such bags are to the Ethereal and Astral Planes.....not to mention the rending of a planar chasm.

Components:Black mechanical Box made in Sigil from glass that comes from the spire at the center of the concordinat plane of opposition otherwise known as the Outlands........and a drop of blood from a creature of any sort from each of the surrounding planes...........the last required component is the death of the caster by any means after casting the spell the box only need come in contact with the Mortiverse afterward....

Time to cast:1 full Day

its all out of order but no one should be able to complain......it has the highest cost and near impossible components.............idy bidy living space!


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Jul 15, 2006)

I figured that because Mortiverse's dimensions are about 32x those of the universe, it simply can't fit and was squeezed into a bubble of a demiplane (HUGE demiplane!). Should somebody ever expand the universe...use you imagination.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 15, 2006)

Servitor of Wrath said:
			
		

> I figured that because Mortiverse's dimensions are about 32x those of the universe, it simply can't fit and was squeezed into a bubble of a demiplane (HUGE demiplane!). Should somebody ever expand the universe...use you imagination.




Then I suppose that it would have to be placed in one of the 64xGiga-universe sub temporal alignment divisions placed and held by the I Ching by someone with authority at the Celestial Beuacracy....."Where is that damn Focus ......I saw it here in the Celestial Throne Room....did someone let that THING out again........you think that that cube would stay where I put it..........I mean It was difficult enough to get made considering mortal or god cannot go near the spire.  Getting the stone from which it was cut was a real chore over a 1000 failed quests........and now everyso often someone lets it out again!" XY


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 25, 2006)

OMG! Seriously, wtf ?!?


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Jul 25, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> OMG! Seriously, wtf ?!?



Just wait till I have Ascension. Until then you can only imagine what I will be doing to the guy. 

:James Earl Jones laughter:


----------



## BOZ (Jul 25, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> OMG! Seriously, wtf ?!?




_exactly_.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Aug 12, 2006)

Well, Ascension has arrived, and when I get the list of divine+ abilities, I _will_ follow through on my threat to make Mortiverse a high lord.


----------



## Ryomaru (Aug 17, 2006)

The mortiverse is 6,381,446,923,363.1142220197698962782 Light years across. Thats 6 trillion.
The furthest object visible to us is 3.4 million light years away. The gravity of an object the mortiverse's size would cause every galaxy in the universe to be crushed into a single point, possibly causing another big bang. Congratulations, you've destroyed existance.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Aug 18, 2006)

And yet it's still weaker than Pun-Pun.

edit: I'm surprised and a bit honored that someone would go to the trouble to perform any more calculations regarding this guy.


----------



## Eversius (Aug 21, 2006)

Shouldn't the Apocalyptic template give more of a bonus to ability scores?

Also, I'm glad to see you'll be making this beast a high lord! How many times are you going to stack the template?!


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Aug 21, 2006)

Eversius said:
			
		

> Shouldn't the Apocalyptic template give more of a bonus to ability scores?
> 
> Also, I'm glad to see you'll be making this beast a high lord! How many times are you going to stack the template?!



1. It doubles all physical scores plus Wisdom. That's pretty good IMO.

2. Depends how much free time I have and how many campaign settings I can think of.

1. Greyhawk
2. Forgotten Realms
3. Eberron
4. Ravenloft
5. Dark Sun
6. Planescape
7. Mystara
8. Freeport
9. Scarred Lands
10. Dragonlance

I guess a Decad would be sufficient.


----------



## Eversius (Aug 21, 2006)

That's a shame, considering it qualifies for the template stacked 1586149399399399399399399399.3994 times.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Aug 21, 2006)

Er...I guess I could try for that...

If I'm going to go CR-crazy I might as well go COMPLETELY CR-crazy, no?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 22, 2006)

What the heck comes after trillion anyway?


----------



## DnDChick (Aug 22, 2006)

This needs one more template ... my "On A Stick" template ... 

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=955966&postcount=13


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Aug 22, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What the heck comes after trillion anyway?



Quadrillion, Quintillion, Sextillion, Septillion, Octillion, Nonillion, Decillion...I believe Mortiverse's hp are in the hundred-nonillions.


			
				DnDChick said:
			
		

> This needs one more template ... my "On A Stick" template ...



That's an awfully big stick!


----------



## DnDChick (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh come now! You can't tell me you don't get a bit of a giggle when I say..

"Nona-Macrobe Amidah Apocalyptic Black-Hole-Spawned Legion Elder Unelemental Xona-Titanic Outsider (Extraplanar) ... On a Stick."


----------



## paradox42 (Aug 26, 2006)

DnDChick said:
			
		

> Oh come now! You can't tell me you don't get a bit of a giggle when I say..
> 
> "Nona-Macrobe Amidah Apocalyptic Black-Hole-Spawned Legion Elder Unelemental Xona-Titanic Outsider (Extraplanar) ... On a Stick."



I certainly do!   

But I would like to point out that, actually, the Xona-Titanic Outsider (Extraplanar) is on its own line, and is the size-creature-type description line. The "On a Stick" properly belongs in the creature's title on the line above, thus:

Nona-Macrobe Amidah Apocalyptic Black-Hole-Spawned Legion Elder Unelemental ... On a Stick!

Of course, the "On a Stick" template doesn't add to Mortiverse's CR, so perhaps it's not appropriate in that sense. Now, if it's an *Epic* stick...


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Aug 26, 2006)

**gleep**

I did not realize that the Macrobe template still allows for the ability increases every 4 HD.  I'm leaving for a rafting trip within the hour, but when I get back...Mortiverse will receive some...adjustments....


----------



## Eversius (Aug 27, 2006)

Servitor of Wrath said:
			
		

> I did not realize that the Macrobe template still allows for the ability increases every 4 HD.  I'm leaving for a rafting trip within the hour, but when I get back...Mortiverse will receive some...adjustments....



 I asked that question just because of this thread, Wrath.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Aug 29, 2006)

Eversius said:
			
		

> I asked that question just because of this thread, Wrath.



You were asking about the Apocalyptic template, not the Macrobe template.  

Update: Ability scores modified and (hopefully) all resultant stat changes made. I also switched out Improved Initiative for Improved Sunder and Improved Toughness for Death's Blessing, thus explaining the *slight* jump in Mortiverse's health. 

Edit: If I feel particularly suicidal, I might try to figure virtual size categories in the near-ish future.


----------



## Eversius (Aug 30, 2006)

Servitor of Wrath said:
			
		

> You were asking about the Apocalyptic template, not the Macrobe template.




Are you so sure? Look at the ascension thread again.   

By the way, as tedious as it must be, figuring out all these numbers, keep at it. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Aug 30, 2006)

Eversius said:
			
		

> Are you so sure? Look at the ascension thread again.



D'oh!



			
				Eversius said:
			
		

> By the way, as tedious as it must be, figuring out all these numbers, keep at it. I can't wait to see the finished product.



As soon as I get my paws on the rest of the High Lord stuff...

Edit: 5,281,877,500,000,000,000,000,000,072 virtual size categories! 

Edit 2: In keeping with Mortiverse's black hole aspect, I have given it a souped-up version of the umbral blot's vortex ability.


----------



## Fieari (Aug 31, 2006)

You have to apply the Demiurge template to this thing at least once, and then replace those bleedin' feats with some SDAs, SCAs, STAs, and of course, eventually, SOAs.  That's Salient Divine Abilities, Salient Cosmic Abilities, Salient Transcendental Abilities, and Salient Omnific Abilities for those of you keeping score at home.

I mean, epic potency is nice 'n all, but... remember how Pirate Cat mentioned it still fails saving throws on a 1?  Inner Eye could fix that...


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Aug 31, 2006)

Fieari said:
			
		

> You have to apply the Demiurge template to this thing at least once, and then replace those bleedin' feats with some SDAs, SCAs, STAs, and of course, eventually, SOAs.  That's Salient Divine Abilities, Salient Cosmic Abilities, Salient Transcendental Abilities, and Salient Omnific Abilities for those of you keeping score at home.
> 
> I mean, epic potency is nice 'n all, but... remember how Pirate Cat mentioned it still fails saving throws on a 1?  Inner Eye could fix that...



 Demiurge? Hah! This guy (girl? hermaphrodite?) is slated to become a time lord many times over, up to a max of (to borrow a figure) 1586149399399399399399399399 times!


----------



## Eversius (Aug 31, 2006)

Servitor of Wrath said:
			
		

> Demiurge? Hah! This guy (girl? hermaphrodite?) is slated to become a time lord many times over, up to a max of (to borrow a figure) 1586149399399399399399399399 times!




Damn straight!  

This is the creature to end all creatures! (By merely existing in the same universe)


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Sep 3, 2006)

*A bit of a snag*

In trying to figure Mortiverse's base damage after modifications from VSCs, I found that my calculator is incapable of calculating 405,323,966,500,000,000 x 2^2,640,938,750,000,000,000,000,000,000.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Sep 3, 2006)

Virtual size categories applied, and no longer can Mortiverse's base damage be typed out without scientific notation.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Sep 6, 2006)

Gave Mortiverse a feat change. Oh, and I still haven't applied the VSCs to its vortex ability. I'll get on that.

VCSs applied to the vortex.

And the gravitic aura. I _think_ that's everything until it's time for high-lord-ificationizing.


----------



## Fieari (Sep 9, 2006)

The problem with simply making it a high-lord over and over again, is that it's going to end up with infinite str, dex, con, wis, int, cha... which means that all your calculations so far will be for nothing!  Which really sucks...


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Sep 9, 2006)

Fieari said:
			
		

> The problem with simply making it a high-lord over and over again, is that it's going to end up with infinite str, dex, con, wis, int, cha... which means that all your calculations so far will be for nothing!  Which really sucks...



True, but I'm not so sure about the Con. Can you really make a nonability infinite?


----------



## Fieari (Sep 20, 2006)

You know... there is an alternative to making the stats infinite.  Instead, use the guidelines and make a new Omnific ability that -merely- grants +1500 to the given stat, and stack it up repeatedly.  That way, we still get to play with huge numbers, AND we have a dumping ground for omnific abilities!


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Sep 21, 2006)

Fieari said:
			
		

> You know... there is an alternative to making the stats infinite.  Instead, use the guidelines and make a new Omnific ability that -merely- grants +1500 to the given stat, and stack it up repeatedly.  That way, we still get to play with huge numbers, AND we have a dumping ground for omnific abilities!



Well, should Morty encounter another being with infinite stats, they cancel, and so we're back to the stats Mortiverse would have otherwise.

Will update Mortiverse upon getting the cosmic abilities and hopefully the rest of the others.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Sep 23, 2006)

Realized that Mortiverse is stuck at being an Octodecaogdoad due to the size limitations.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 27, 2006)

Let's see...

The mortiverse is its universe.

The mortiverse is a black hole.

There is nothing outside the mortiverse for it to "feed" on.

Therefor the mortiverse is evaporating. And since the mortiverse is its own universe, and thus there is nothing but the mortiverse and there is nowhere else, all that evaporate has to go somewhere else.

Conclusion: The mortiverse spawns universes.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm mortified.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Sep 28, 2006)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Let's see...
> 
> The mortiverse is its universe.
> 
> ...



Hmm...interesting. *beardstroke*


----------



## paradox42 (Sep 28, 2006)

So... it's the Omega *AND* the Alpha then?


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Sep 29, 2006)

Perhaps...Mortiverse takes up the entire universe...but when bits of it begin to break off, there's no longer enough space in the universe & Mortiverse is shunted into a spatial pocket. The tremor caused by this flings apart the universe bits (Big Bang?). The universe bits assemble, do their thing, expand...eventually the universe gets big enough that Mortiverse can return...it does so and promptly obliterates existence. Then it all begins again.

Just an idea.


----------



## Fieari (Oct 1, 2006)

You need to make a modification to its Create Spawn ability.  You see, each spawn it creates subtracts an infinite amount of hp from the mortiverse, but that won't render it helpless, because Infinity - Infinity = Infinity, not zero.

The set of all counting numbers is infinite.  The set of all even numbers is infinite.  Subtract all the even numbers from all the counting numbers, and you're left with an infinite set still.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Oct 1, 2006)

Fieari said:
			
		

> You need to make a modification to its Create Spawn ability.  You see, each spawn it creates subtracts an infinite amount of hp from the mortiverse, but that won't render it helpless, because Infinity - Infinity = Infinity, not zero.
> 
> The set of all counting numbers is infinite.  The set of all even numbers is infinite.  Subtract all the even numbers from all the counting numbers, and you're left with an infinite set still.



Thanks.


----------



## Slife (Oct 22, 2006)

Fieari said:
			
		

> You need to make a modification to its Create Spawn ability.  You see, each spawn it creates subtracts an infinite amount of hp from the mortiverse, but that won't render it helpless, because Infinity - Infinity = Infinity, not zero.
> 
> The set of all counting numbers is infinite.  The set of all even numbers is infinite.  Subtract all the even numbers from all the counting numbers, and you're left with an infinite set still.




Technically infinity - infinity is undefined.  Although, since they're both aleph zero (countable infinities), they're equal for any meaningful definition.  The set of all counting numbers minus the set of all even numbers is zero, as there is a 1 to 1 correspondance between them.  

A decent explanation is here.




But how does it get +infinity anyway?  Is that what 'time lord' does?  Do you apply a template infinite times?


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Oct 22, 2006)

*Head of the Celestial Beuacracy Reports*



			
				HolyGrenadeFrenzy said:
			
		

> Epic Spell:  Difficulty 500
> 
> Name: Contain Mortiverse
> 
> ...



"Yes I did find that Greater Artifact of mine and the Mortiverse is most definately still in there!" XY


----------



## Fieari (Nov 15, 2006)

Slife said:
			
		

> But how does it get +infinity anyway?  Is that what 'time lord' does?  Do you apply a template infinite times?



The "Timelord Abilities" are actually called Omnific Abilities.  They're like Salient Divine Abilities, except a bit more powerful.  How much more powerful?

Well, A Salient Divine Ability is worth six feats.  A Salient Cosmic Ability is worth six SDAs.  A Salient Transcendant Ability is worth six SCAs.  A Salient Omnific Ability (only available to those with the Time Lord or High Lord templates) are worth six STAs.

The Transiliant Saves ability, merely a STA (actually, 3 STAs, one for each save) makes it so that you never fail a saving throw, even on a nat 1.  The Infinite Str, Dex, Con, etc. abilities are SOAs, and give you... well... an infinite score in those statistics.  They also describe how to handle Infinite vs Infinite scores, in that if two characters with infinite abilities meet, certain infinite combinations cancel out, reverting the characters back to their pre-infinite stats (which is why those stats are listed in each case).

So, no, the template is not being applied infinite times.  Heck, there's a prerequisite number of HD for each application of the template anyway, so we can't legally do so anyway.


----------



## messy (Nov 15, 2006)

ok, now that someone has created the most powerful (i hope) creature imaginable, can we please get back to creating _interesting_ creatures?

still, i'm amused  

messy


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Nov 18, 2006)

messy said:
			
		

> ok, now that someone has created the most powerful (i hope) creature imaginable, can we please get back to creating _interesting_ creatures?



I've been thinking of taking my muffin stats, massively advancing them, and slapping on the pseudonatural and Old One templates to create Muffithulhu.


----------



## Slife (Nov 19, 2006)

Fieari said:
			
		

> The Transiliant Saves ability, merely a STA (actually, 3 STAs, one for each save) makes it so that you never fail a saving throw, even on a nat 1.  The Infinite Str, Dex, Con, etc. abilities are SOAs, and give you... well... an infinite score in those statistics.  They also describe how to handle Infinite vs Infinite scores, in that if two characters with infinite abilities meet, certain infinite combinations cancel out, reverting the characters back to their pre-infinite stats (which is why those stats are listed in each case).





So, could an Omniscificer take this guy out?   Do the infinity comparison rules even hold up (since, after all, he will only get higher and higher bonuses as he takes infinite damage)?


Obligitory signaturefodder:

All this, and it still can't beat a first level commoner.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 21, 2006)

Servitor of Wrath said:
			
		

> I've been thinking of taking my muffin stats, massively advancing them, and slapping on the pseudonatural and Old One templates to create Muffithulhu.




mmm... muffins of evil...


----------



## Zogmo (Nov 27, 2006)

Awesome creature.

Could you stat out a Dire version of this? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 1, 2007)

I will use this bad boy as a threat to players whom are afraid of nothing at Epic Levels!  Undoubtedly, if unleashed it is a campaign killer!


----------



## BOZ (Aug 14, 2007)

actually, if this thing were ever unleashed, it would simultaneously destroy all D&D campaigns around the world!


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 14, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> actually, if this thing were ever unleashed, it would simultaneously destroy all D&D campaigns around the world!




Only if the transdimensional strands that connect separate universes didn't snap and issolate any possible conection or some other force didn't put it back in the box in time.   

The Celestial Beuacracy and the Pantheons couldn't tolerate such a mess after all.  

But if for some unforseeable reason come to need such a thing.....It is good to know where you can find one.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Sep 28, 2007)

**enters via WotC topic**

This thing is still alive!? 

Could it be...dare I think it...famous?

Well, infamous would likely be more accurate.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Oct 5, 2007)

Kajetokun put a video on youtube that expresses my thoughts on this creature. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBtpyeLxVkI

Just add "to the power of googol"


----------



## Kitsune Inari (May 18, 2008)

Servitor of Wrath said:
			
		

> Reactions to Mortiverse:
> 
> "really this is just insane, you have too much time on your hands" --Beowulf
> "nurse, we need more Thorazine!" --BOZ
> ...



I'm amazed nobody has said yet "IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAND!!!"

*EDIT:* Sorry, I just noticed Severed Head's link right _after_ posting.


----------



## pippenainteasy (Jul 17, 2011)

Galactus solos.

The Fury solos.

Goku solos


----------



## ShadowofNarcissus (Mar 29, 2022)

Servitor of Wrath said:


> *The Mortiverse*
> Octodecaogdoad Nona-Macrobe Amidah Apocalyptic Black-Hole-Spawned Legion Elder Unelemental
> Xona-Titanic Outsider (Extraplanar)
> Hit Dice: 1,584,563,250,000,000,000,000,000,000,000d1000+ 627,710,173,312,402,500,000,000,060,213,403,500,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 (627,710,173,312,402,500,000,004,405,085,855,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 hp) [INFINITE HP]
> ...



Wow. Just...wow.


----------



## ShadowofNarcissus (Mar 29, 2022)

DnDChick said:


> This needs one more template ... my "On A Stick" template ...
> 
> Super Silly Monster Thread!!!



Didn't you do The Addams Family and Cthulhu stuff? You should repost them in a pdf. The site you had has gone down. Loved that site.


----------

